# Emblem opinion please.



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

Removing the faded red ones and replacing with these. Should look nice on the QSM Goat. Whatcha think?


----------



## neverend3r (Mar 3, 2009)

nice, is it the same size?


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah it is.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have to say, i like it.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Where did you find these?

Larry


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

looks like the hood ornament on my car


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've seen 2 QSM goats with that emblem, and it looks amazing.. do it!


----------



## spencerw (Jan 13, 2009)

That would look great on QSM! Do it!


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree, I think that would look great on a QSM. Go for it if you really like it.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

as long as it's a quality piece it should look sharp. if it ends up being a cheap knockoff in any way, it will be a step backwards


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

That will look good, I'm gonna PBM my arrows and niteshade my tails.

QSM will look good with silver.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Tri-Power said:


> looks like the hood ornament on my car


IS it still there


----------

